# Quick and easy incubator build....



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Being that we are going to be getting 3 times the amount of eggs as usual this season, I was forced to build a couple of more incubators. Not really a bad thing. LOL. Total time to build is about 8 minutes an incubator.
Anyway, I figured since I was building I should take some photos and document just how fast and easy it really is. Maybe this will help those who would like to build their own instead of buying some of those crappy commercially available ones.
Here it goes...
First, you need a wine chiller or any small refridgerator. I like to use the wine chillers because of the clear glass fronts. I can check on eggs without having to open the incubator.
*Wine chiller*








Next, you will need a drill with a spade bit to drill a hole for the heating element wire (heat tape, heat mat, heat cable)
I use roughly 4 feet of 11 inch flexwatt heat tape rolled up to heat my incubators.
*Drill and spade bit*








Next, you need a quality proportional thermostat. You want something reliable that will last. Do not skimp and be cheap when it comes to this. It is the most important part of your incubator.
We are big fans of Reptile Basics line of thermostats, They are ver reliable and look awesome. It is a very good thermostat. We use them for both our incubators and rack systems.
*Quality proportional thermostat*








You will then need a heat source. Like I said, I like to use about 4 feet of 11 inch flexwatt heat tape rolled up and set at the bottom of the incubator. This creates a nice even heat distribution with needing to use fans.
You may also need wire cutters/strippers, electrical tape and some wire caps.
So, you start by drilling a hole in the back of the wine chiller or refridgerator big enough to fit 2 small wires through. Go from the outside in to avoid hitting any tubes or the motor. 
*Drilling hole*
















Now, this particular heat tape came wired already so I had to cut it and resplice it.
*Cut electrical wire*








So now you run the wire for the heat tape through the hole you have just drilled and set your heat tape in.
*Heat tape set in incubator*








Now, if need be, resplice the wire for the heat tape.
*Resplicing wire*
















Ok, after you hav spliced the wire it is time to insert the thermostat probe through the hole into the incubator.
*Inserting thermostat probe*
























I like to set the probe somewhere in the middle of the incubator. It allows temperatures to be stable throught the entire incubator.
So next, you plug the heat tape into the thermostat and plug your thermostat into the wall socket. Set your thermostat to whatever temp you require and your incubator os up and running and ready for eggs.
*Setting up stat*








*Finished incubator*


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

great idea just rolling up the flexiwatt instead of taping it to the back or sides.


----------

